# Oakley Dartboard Brown Tortoise Gold Iridium Polarized



## UniTy (3. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oakley-Dartboard...ryZ44542QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich bitte euch hier eine Nagelneue Original Oakley die ich mir vor ca. 3 Monaten in einem Autorisieren Oakley Laden gekaut habe. Leider muss ich das Schmuckstück jetzt schon wieder abgeben wegen Finanziellen Problemen und mit schweren Herzen. Ist eine Hammer Stylische Sonnenbrille von Oakley. Nur einmal Anprobiert. Nie Getragen NEU.

Bei weiteren Fragen schreibt mir einfach eine E-Mail. Geliefert wird die NEUE Brille mit dem Oakley Tuch und Original verpackt.

Neu Preis liegt bei 290,00 Euro

:: Der Sommer kommt ::


Beschreibung zu Oakley Dartboard Brown Tortoise Gold Iridium Polarized:

Die Bügel der Dartboard von Oakley bestehen aus O-Matter, der Oakley eigenen Kunststofflegierung mit hohem Nylonanteil. Die aus O-Matter gefertigte Brille ist für eine hohe Biegsamkeit im Falle eines Aufpralls konzipert. Backen und Nasenstück werden aus (MIM) Edelstahl Metallspritzguss gefertigt. Ein perfekter Sitz der Dartboard wird auch durch den maßgefertigten Federscharniermechanismus erzielt. Jede Oakley-Fassung liegt durch den patentierten Drei-Punkt-Sitz nur an der Nasenwurzel und im Kopfbereich hinter den Ohren auf. Das ermöglicht einen optimalen Sitz und verursacht keine unregelmäßigen Druckstellen. Metall-Icon und Script Metall-Icon bei den weiblich spezifischen Farben sind weitere Merkmale der Dartboard. Die Brille ist für mittelgroße Gesichter passend. Die Dartboard ist mit folgender Glasausführung ausgestattet:

    * Die spezielle Polar Ellipsoide Glasgeometrie ist dem menschlichen Auge nachempfunden, sodass die Pupille zu jedem Punkt des Glases eine möglichst gleiche Entfernung hat. Kombiniert mit einer prismatischen Korrektion wird selbst bei stärksten Kurven (8J5) eine absolut perfekte Abbildung ohne Verzeichnung erreicht.
    * Die spezielle XYZ Optics Geometrie der Gläser ermöglicht auch bei maximalen Kurven eine perfekte Sicht bis in die Randbereiche, somit errreicht man maximalen Schutz der Augen kombiniert mit optimaler Auflösung.
    * Die Plutonite® Scheiben sind massegefärbt. Durch die Massetönung ist die Färbung des Glases ins Material integriert. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass die Tönung, im Gegensatz zu einer Oberflächentönung nicht verblassen kann. Der Plutonite® UV Schutz bietet unschlagbaren Schutz vor schädlicher UV Strahlung. Das Material filtert 100% des UVA-, UVB-, UVC- und schädlichen Blaulichts. Der Schutz wird in das Material eingebracht und kann so, im Gegensatz zu einer dünnen Überflächenbeschichtung nicht zerkratzt werden. Die Tönung des Glases hat hierbei keinen Einfluss auf den Grad des Schutzes. Auch klare Brillengläser haben den vollen 100% UV Schutz.
    * Die optionale Iridium® Brillenglasbeschichtungen von Oakley ist für die verschiedensten Lichtbedingungen erhältlich. Überhitzte Metalloxide werden auf molekularer Ebene mit dem Brillenglas verschmolzen und gehen eine dauerhafte Verbindung mit diesem ein. Hierdurch wird eine gleichmäßige Filterschicht erzeugt, die den Kontrast erhöht und Blendung weitestgehend beseitigt. Ausgelegt für eine Transmission von 9 bis zu 92 Prozent des einfallenden Lichtes, wurden die Beschichtungen spezifisch für ein ausgewogenes, dem jeweiligen Tragezweck angepasstes Verhältnis von Reflexion, Transmission und Absorption entwickelt.

Technische Daten zu Oakley Dartboard Brown Tortoise Gold Iridium Polarized:
Allgemein
Rahmenfarbe 	BROWN TORTOISE
Glasfarbe 	GOLD IRIDIUM POLARIZED
Polarized 	Ja


----------

